# Windows 10 will not reboot after Hitman Pro Scan



## FatDaddy (Oct 4, 2004)

I ran a scan with Hitman Pro and it hit on svchost.exe in C:\Windows\system32 It also showed some little boxes above the name, they were WRP 908 Service. I removed the file and now my computer will not boot. I have tried restoring to a time before I did that but it didn't help. Is there any way to fix this or am I looking at re-installing Windows 10? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Did you remove both WRP 908 Service and svchost ?


----------



## FatDaddy (Oct 4, 2004)

I probably did. I just selected remove and it gave a message saying that it would delete upon reboot. And that's where I am now. I tried restore to a previous date and that didn't work. Then I tried to reset the computer. Now it gives an error of inaccessible boot device.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Did you create a Win 10 DVD with the MS Media Creation Tool ? If so, you can try and boot with it and choose Repair.


----------



## FatDaddy (Oct 4, 2004)

I created a USB drive with Windows 10. I can boot from that and choose repair but it doesn't repair it.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

svchost is the Windows program that runs the RPC service, and RPC needs to be running at all times. 

If you have already activated Windows 10, then you can boot with your USB and re-install Windows 10 from scratch. It will Activate no problems since you already activated it once - MS remembers your PC. 

If you haven't backed up your data files, you can try booting a Linux LiveCD and mount your drive and copy off the things you need to a USB memory stick. (If you don't have BitLocker drive encryption active)


----------

